# Corsets.



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm looking for a corset. I'd like one that you lace up at the front but i guess one that laces up at the back would be ok. I've never bought one before so I need some help from the lovely ladies here! Also I don't know where to measure to find out what size I need.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 28, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/ALTER-EGO-EROTICS

I got my corset here. They have tons of styles in all sizes. I just used my regular measurements and it fit perfectly.


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks. The measurement that they put on (like 40" and whatnot..) is that waist size?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, Em. A friend of mine has several corset places that specialize in plus sizes bookmarked on his computer -- I'll see if I can get in touch with him and get the sites for you. 

Oh, and a corset? You cheeky little monkey.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 28, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Thanks. The measurement that they put on (like 40" and whatnot..) is that waist size?



If you read their auctions, they tell you exactly what measurements are what, like bust/waist, etc. so just read it carefully. 

If you're not looking for leather, all my friends and I got our "deluxe" corsets at www.xcentricities.com (didn't look it up, hope that is correct)... they're unreal, super strong, the real deal... but VERY expensive. 

Good luck, Em!


----------



## moonvine (Dec 28, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Thanks. The measurement that they put on (like 40" and whatnot..) is that waist size?



It tells you in the description.

For instance, this is one that would fit me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLUSE-SIZE-LEAT...99762QQcategoryZ11522QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem





> Size for this auction will fit 46-54" Bust, actual chest measurement at the widest point NOT bra size.
> 
> 40-44" waist depending on how much lacing you would like showing and your degree of waist training. The waist measures 38 closed, when laying flat with the 2 sides touching in the back. Corsets need to be purchased at least 2" smaller than your natural waist.
> 
> ...



This is the actual one I have, but it laces up the back, which just means I need help getting into it

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLUS-SIZE-LEATH...99275QQcategoryZ11522QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 28, 2005)

I had an ex who bought her corsets at Torrid.

Torrid.com

She had this turquoise number

Turquoise Corset

That always did the work! But she wasn't very large... maybe a 2X in most stuff. I have no idea how you women size things... I think it takes a slide rule and a master's degree in sub-atomic physics to decipher, but who knows... maybe it makes sense to you sexy ladies.

Best,
Bob


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Dec 28, 2005)

Corsets are unhealthy and sexist, though. Why would you want one?


----------



## moonvine (Dec 28, 2005)

kropotkin_fan said:


> Corsets are unhealthy and sexist, though. Why would you want one?



Huh? I don't think mine is either unhealthy or sexist (btw, some men wear corsets).

I wanted one because I liked it. End of story.


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

kropotkin_fan said:


> Corsets are unhealthy and sexist, though. Why would you want one?



Because they're sexy and they look great!


----------



## fred_elliot (Dec 28, 2005)

And if you want some help fastening it Emma, I am selflessly volunteering my services


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

fred_elliot said:


> And if you want some help fastening it Emma, I am selflessly volunteering my services



If you buy it you can do it up!  *jk*


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 28, 2005)

kropotkin_fan said:


> Corsets are unhealthy and sexist, though. Why would you want one?


 

I actually find mine ultra sexy and very supportive and comfortable. It provides a level of back support that I've never really experienced in any other garment. 

Since modern women don't wear them every day, there are no health issues at play. Those that people feared or dealt with long ago were due to people relying on corsets and losing muscle tone because of it, or lacing them so tight that they caused damage internally.

Girls, if you wear one and it's painful or you have any trouble breathing, it's on improperly, or laced too tight. Listen to your body. It should feel tight, but weirdly comfortable, and you should have NO pain or trouble breathing. 

Yay corsets!


----------



## moonvine (Dec 28, 2005)

I like mine, but somehow it never managed to stay on long.

I haven't worn it since my last bf broke up with me in July.


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Dec 28, 2005)

> Because they're sexy and they look great!



What's the point of a corset on a plus-sized woman, though? Isn't the belly supposed to be larger than average, anyway?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 28, 2005)

I buy mine at alter ego too. She's great. Be sure to pay attention to length! Really makes a difference if you are a short girl.

I love the way they feel, like a sexy leather hug. A hell of a lot more comfortable than a bra, and oh what they do for cleavage  And I've NEVER had an FA complain that it detracts from my fat sexiness.


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess. But I think they look amazing on plus sized women, much better than they ever could on a skinny woman. They give some KILLER curves! lol


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 28, 2005)

kropotkin_fan said:


> What's the point of a corset on a plus-sized woman, though? Isn't the belly supposed to be larger than average, anyway?



The point is they make us feel sexy, some of our partners find them sexy, and why shouldn't we wear them? Mine is in my profile pic if you want to broaden your view


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 29, 2005)

I have to praise Alter-Ego Erotics corsets too.

For the price, they simply cannot be beat. The one I have is a Victorian style, very heavily boned. I've worn it to parties, clubs, and it has held up quite well. 

I like the way it supports my back, cinches my waist, makes the most of my bustline, and just the way it feels. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2005)

http://galleryserpentine.com/

I havent bought from them but lust after them regularly.. i have a weird body shape to corsetize..


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh wow! With the currency rate conversion, Gallery Serpentine is actually in my price range! I had wanted a fabric (not leather) corset to wear clubbing, but couldn't pay the amounts most custom corsetmakers wanted for special sizing. 

Hmmm... looks like I know what I'm going to be saving my pennies for!
Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah, that's why i promptly bookmarked that page when i saw it ages ago. The prices arent terrible and they are beautiful. I have a list of stuff to buy before i get a corset though.. (bed, tv, new laptop)


----------



## Goreki (Dec 29, 2005)

HottiMegan said:


> http://galleryserpentine.com/
> 
> I havent bought from them but lust after them regularly.. i have a weird body shape to corsetize..


Holy Moly those are cheap! Mine's a vicious venus, though I got it second hand thank god, those things practically devour your wallet.

http://www.viciousvenus.com/

Some aren't as expensive though, so have a look


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 29, 2005)

When my 13 year old daughter (!!!) was wanting a corset (!!!!!!) she sent me this URL: http://www.fairygothmother.com/index.htm. And since they're in the UK, shipping might be easier than getting it from the US. The site says the sizes are waist size, and you should order one that is two to four inches smaller than your waist. Looks like they go up to a 40 in most styles.

Oh and hey, they have a shop in London!


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 29, 2005)

You all sure know how to get a boy hot! Woo hoo!


----------



## missaf (Dec 29, 2005)

I got my corset at Lane Bryant, and while it's not heavily boned, it's weirdly comfortable. I love the feeling while wearing it as a fashion statement on the outside of my favorite blouse. 

I would like a real one though!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 5, 2006)

Now I have this overwhelming desire to get a corset..hehe

I've never been one to show off anything. always covering cleavage and what not. I dunno..I think I wanna start showing off what I have..hehe...and a corset seems really cool. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 5, 2006)

kropotkin_fan said:


> Corsets are unhealthy and sexist, though.


So is most of the music I like. (Love corsets.)


----------



## PrettyLynn (Jan 8, 2006)

gallery serpentine is great. two of my three corsets came from them.





HottiMegan said:


> http://galleryserpentine.com/
> 
> I havent bought from them but lust after them regularly.. i have a weird body shape to corsetize..


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 20, 2006)

I got my black leather corset mini dress at ALTER-EGO too. I love it! Be sure to read... in full, the measuring instructions that are listed with the corset description.


----------

